# had scan at 6w2d 1 twin smaller ........



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

had a scan yesterday due to a bright red bleed (have been bleeding brown for 4 days) but had a scan an both scas are there 2 hb`s but one twin is only measuring 3.5mmcrl the other is 5.5 mm crl im now worried sick im gonna lose it as the nurse sed its growth has slowed down   the gestational sacs measure the same at 14.5mm im so so worried im gonna lose this beanie ... could it actually catch up an carry on through my pregnancy?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is possible tat the second bean could catch up but it is a hard time for you, while you wait for a further scan to confirm this. Look after yourself and let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thaks oink , had a scan at my fertility clinic an the bleeding i was having was found to be behind the small ones sac but has corrected its self now an also its grown   so feeling alot more better we also heard there hb`s  xx 
thanks x


----------

